# Invisible Celeste? [SOLVED]



## Flare (Apr 22, 2018)

For some reason, Celeste is gone from my campsite? Anyone know why?


I know placing 2 or more special characters causes one of them to only appear, but I never bought KK or Tom Nook's items


Idk if my campsite is causing it? I only have like 8 chairs there to be able to find and talk to villagers quickly, then the only other item other than the chairs is the telescope which should make Celeste appear.

Anyone else having this issue?




Welp turned out I placed her too far to the right to appear.


----------



## Ras (Apr 22, 2018)

She was dead for real but you saved her. You saved her.



Spoiler


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 22, 2018)

Bruh.  I just had my first laugh of the day, thanks. XD


----------

